# Cosmo & Samson - Time for Treats



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Okay....you gotta ignore my screwing around....but we thought the dogs were fun to watch. This is something we don't think Cosmo could've done before, but he's lost weight and has gotten a little more agile since he's been chasing Samson around the yard....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

That's pretty good! Do you sit up and beg for treats too?


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Cosmo is looking a lot leaner these days. Samson is good for him! Both dogs are very handsome. They make a great-looking team!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Ah, that was awesome Rick. I feel so good seeing Cosmo doing this well. Thanks for everything you and your family have done for him.
Joe


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RICK... Can you make them both do it at the same time.... they look great and Cosmo looks thinner.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> RICK... Can you make them both do it at the same time.... they look great and Cosmo looks thinner.....


I could probably get them both to do it if I used two hands, two treats. It doesn't work with them both going for the same treat, though.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

They look great! And so happy! Cosmo sure lucked out when he joined your family.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> Thanks for everything you and your family have done for him.


The way everything worked out with Cosmo, it doesn't really feel like we've done that much. He's really been a great dog for us.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I do love seeing him happy--I am sure as life goes on--he will pay you back 10 times over for the chance you took on him.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Rick, I watched this video couple of time already, I really like it. 
Now, I've seen it again with Vierka and both of us are really happy about Cosmo. Thanks once again.
Joe

Btw, who was behind the camera?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> Btw, who was behind the camera?


My wife, Mina, was recording. Aleesha was off to the right, laughing. And Ricky was to the left, trying to keep the other dog from jumping in...

And I was the goofball giving them their treats...


----------

